# November 2020 - 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in November.

Goodluck 

Sharry


----------



## MiaCat (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello. I’m meant to be testing on Tuesday. I told myself I wouldn’t test until then, but I just went and did it ‘to see’. 
3x bfn strips 

I know it technically means nothing, right? It could just be slow developing. Right?


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I don’t want to read and run but sending ❤❤ I don’t know how much you can tell on an early pregnancy test - good to do it again on Tuesday xxx


----------



## MiaCat (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks Rio xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

How are you feeling Miacat? I have my transfer tomorrow


----------



## Hayley86 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello Everyone.

I am looking for some stories to cheer me up today and until OTD!

I did the one thing I said I would never do… I tested early…

OTD is Sunday 22nd November 2020… FET was on Tuesday 10th November 2020.

I never walked into this journey believing it would easy, but I tried to remain optimistic, maybe that is where I went wrong! 

I feel guilty sometimes, why should I feel sad, my partner and I were blessed with our lovely daughter via ISCI in 2019 on our first attempt. Failure and disappointment are part of this journey and now it is our turn. We have had our BFP, its now somebody else’s turn to get their BFP.

Our daughter’s embryo grade was a 4AB. The embryo we had transferred this time was a 4BA. I do not have any fertility issues, so tried to think and be. A good friend of mine got her BFP last month via IVF with her second baby via sperm donor. Her embryo was a 4BB, so I thought well maybe, maybe we could be lucky a second time around too. Doctor quoted us stats of 50% success.

For some reason, this 2WW seemed a lot more difficult than the first. We tested on Wednesday…. There was the VERY VERY VERY faintest of lines, one that you had to really, really, really, want to see where many would argue there was no line. I used my first morning urine at about 3:30am… well actually peed at 2:30am and could not sleep so decided to test. We could not decide if there was or was not a line so tested again a few hours later and there was no line. 

We decided not to test on Thursday morning but could not hold out so tested again this morning. We tested at 5am and then again at 8am, nothing… no line.

OTD is 2 days away. I used Clear Blue Early detection. My friend last month tested 5 days before OTD and got her line which darkened each day up until OTD.

I guess what I am trying to ask in the most long winded of ways is, is there hope? At this stage in the game is holding on to hope setting ourselves up for failure and heartbreak?
Has it happened to you where you tested before the OTD got a BFN and then went on to get your BFP?
I guess there is a reason why OTD is set 12 days after transfer and clinics do not advise on early detection tests.

I feel empty. It is a horrible place to be. To anyone out there who is feeling the same I send you a big warm hug and hope you get you BFP one day.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Hayley - there are so many factors with tests and implantation etc so try not to worry too much. I had my FET on the 12th and so far have avoided testing as I’m too scared. I have also heard of people getting negative tests until there OTD one as it all depends on when the little embie implants. 

X


----------



## Hayley86 (Jul 4, 2018)

jenstuttz - Thanks for taking the time to respond! I'll try my best not to worry and keep my fingers and toes tightly crossed for the both of us 

All the best on your journey xx


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi everyone

Great to find this thread.
Im on the dreaded 2ww after transferring 2 little embies last Monday so I'm d4 after a5dt

I hate this time. The constant self monitoring for symptoms, second guessing food wondering if I've walked too much or too little yada yada.... geeeeez your head would be melted

I had a really mega stressful few days since transfer which I won't bore you with. Everything's OK again so I'm trying desperately to forget them.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Miacat, jenstuttz, Haley 86 just caught up on post. Hope your all doing OK? Haven't seen any recent posts from you guys. Hoping everyone is well regardless of outcomes. This journey is sooooo incredibly difficult xxx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all,

I am currently in the dreaded 2ww. Today is 5dp6dt. This is my last frozen embryo from my last NHS funded cycle! I had a FET in July but sadly had a miscarriage at 9 weeks. That was the first time I got any implantation on my 4th ivf cycle!

Jenny I think we are very similar timing! When is your OTD?

I was really chilled in July (despite being my 5th 2ww!) but this time not so much!

xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Molly - exactly the same happened to me on our 4th cycle. I was so zen and calm. It’s almost like I had no expectations. So was surprised when we got that BFP. Sadly our 5th cycle ended in a BFN on Tuesday. 

Onto 2021 to try again. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

I’m so sorry jenstuttz, it’s such a difficult process isn’t it! I know what you mean about the no expectations thing. Sometimes I wonder how I’m still going but I’m not ready to give up just yet. 

Here’s hoping 2021 is the year for you. xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Molly 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞
Keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks K jade! I actually caved and tested today and got a faint second line! Such a long way to go yet but I’m being cautiously optimistic. xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Fantastic!!!  Tentative dancing banana.....    feeling positive for u xxxx


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Jenstuttz I am so so sorry. I hope your doing OK its a really awful time. Thinking of you and wishing u luck for next year it's only round the corner xx

Molly CONGRATS. That's fantastic news!!
Yeah we're around the same time. Today I'm 6dp5dt & also had a faint second line yesterday & today. 
We're preggers girl... yeaaaah!!

I had a tough time earlier this morn. I won't bore you with it but I had to put an urgent msg on this forum and luckily K Jade answered & really reassured me.

I have everything crossed for us both. When are you having BETA mine are Thurs. Don't think I can really celebrate until then we are at this 3 full years. 

Anyway... right now we are preggers... celebrate... without alcohol caffeine or suger.. Lol xx

K Jade thank you so so much for reassuring me earlier. I got through to the clinic after and they said I'm fine on current progesterone. Thanks again you got it right xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Ah Jenny that’s amazing news! My clinic doesn’t do bloods I just have to test on Friday! Think I’m going to brave the clearblue test on Tuesday. I’m still not getting my hopes up too much after last time but it’s still exciting news! 

Not sure when they will do the viability scan. They do it 3 weeks after test date but that will be Christmas Day! I’m praying they do it before Christmas although if it’s bad news again I guess that won’t be great! How are you feeling in general? I’m ok, but get tired out so easily! 

The wait to OTD seems to be taking forever! xx

Jenny I’m 6dpt today as well so we are exactly the same timings! xx


----------



## jennyH1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Molly yeaaah we are the same times. Great we can chat to each other to get through it.

I'm feeling sooo up and down. I did a clear blue digital and it was pos but I still don't feel in anyway comfortable and willing to say BFP yada yada
The second line on my first response is still a bit light for my liking and I'm mega nervous about my BETA blds.

Why doesn't your clinic do blds? I'm in Ireland and over here and it's the norm. All clinics do it. They test and then repeat BETA's in 48hrs to make sure they have doubled.
I hate them. In 3 yrs the only time we ever got pregnant we were sooo excited to see it on the clear blue. My hubby cried and that NEVER happens ...first BETA great...2nd BETA had not doubled and the clinic told me I would miscarry and they were sadly right.

I guess that's why I feel nervous with this positive. I don't want to get too excited yet.

You are probably finding it hard too after your miscarriage...I'm really sorry that happened to you too.

Ya know what though...... I reckon we just have to believe that hey....things can go right for us and will go right for us!!!! We deserve this!!
We are pregs and we're entitled to celebrate and feel good about it.
It's looking good for us both!!! 

My moto from here on in is this is going to happen.

Positive thinking all the way Mol     

Are you with me


----------

